# Ro Unit For Plants?



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I don't have a heavily planted tank, but I do want my plants to be luscious and green and I want my fish to be happy so I have to talked to a friend of mine who use to own a fish store and he said to look into a RO unit for my sump since my pH is constantly so high (7.8-8) he said this will help my fish as well as my plants I am using a product by TetraPlant called FloraPride for supplements for my plants but since I have a 180gl tank I use 18 capfuls of it to treat my tank it uses up quite a lot of the bottle. Note: I am not putting in all 18 capfuls at once I did them in sets of 3 9 capfuls every 2 hours. What else can I do to grow my plants and make my fish happy?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

joedizzle can help you out much more than I with the r/o question, he uses one for his tank.

But I will post this link, and ask you to read it for further info on growing plants in your aquarium.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Jhowell (Jul 5, 2009)

thanks dippy eggs!


----------



## pygocentrus da 3rd (Jun 19, 2007)

Jhowell said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I don't have a heavily planted tank, but I do want my plants to be luscious and green and I want my fish to be happy so I have to talked to a friend of mine who use to own a fish store and he said to look into a RO unit for my sump since my pH is constantly so high (7.8-8) he said this will help my fish as well as my plants I am using a product by TetraPlant called FloraPride for supplements for my plants but since I have a 180gl tank I use 18 capfuls of it to treat my tank it uses up quite a lot of the bottle. Note: I am not putting in all 18 capfuls at once I did them in sets of 3 9 capfuls every 2 hours. What else can I do to grow my plants and make my fish happy?


An R/O system will definetly be beneficial for plants and fish.It gives you more control given you have to actually make your water livable by adding elecrolytes and stuff that said you can kinda "customize" your water chemistry and quaility.If you want to make your plants lusher also if possible add CO2 during the day and to keep your fish good o2 at night..peace


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would spend money on pressuriezed c02 if you want to go more planted with good lights and lush green growth. It would also mean you don't need to dose which is not too practical in a 180g. An RO unit would be nice to have but If you want niace plants Id probably spend my money pf lighting and C02


----------

